# Is he just lazy??



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

Mylo had a very busy day on Sunday. H e was up early, went to bed late and no naps. Since then all he does is sleep. He slept all day yesterday and all day today. Is he being lazy, catching up on sleep or couls it be something else? He is eating and drinking. Also, it has been hot for the last three days, can it be the heat that is making him lazy?


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Sounds like he is being lazy, but I don't know.If it is hot he might be trying to stay cool.Just make sure he has cool water and watch him.If he is eating and dronking and using the restroom he sould be fine.Like I said just make sure his water is cool and clean.


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

I just replaced his water with some cold water and let him have a little bit of honey. Just in case.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Ok,just watch him.He is probaly just being lazy.


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

I did not know if they get lazy sometimes.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, Yoshi gets lazy sometimes for sure, so they definitely can ^_^ She'll have a couple days in a row where she just won't want to do anything but sleep ^_^


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh my Corky Lee can be one lazy pup! My husband is home for 6 weeks recovering from foot surgery. He has been off for 2 weeks so far and Corky has been the most lazy dog! He loves to cuddle and rest with his pops! He gets up and eats, drinks and has his running marathons with his sissy, then it is lazy Lee again!

They definitley have their lazy days!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Guinny has lazy days too!! Especially when it's hot out. The heat seems to zap all the energy out of him. But it does the same thing to me too!!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

OMG! Bijou turns one year old today and she has YET to experience a "Lazy Day"! You all are so lucky! She'd wear you all out in a HURRY.


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I was getting a little concerned. But he woke up with tons of energy this morning.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Thats good to hear. I am glad he wasn't sick.


----------

